# Sagrada Família's organ



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The organ of the Sagrada Família will eventually have 8000 pipes, that are being installed everywhere in the huge space of the cathedral. It will mean that the organ sound will come from everywhere. Well, what kind of music (transcribed for this 3D instrument) would be fitting for this place?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> The organ of the Sagrada Família will eventually have 8000 pipes, that are being installed everywhere in the huge space of the cathedral. It will mean that the organ sound will come from everywhere. Well, what kind of music (transcribed for this 3D instrument) would be fitting for this place?


Has to be finished by........


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

The connection between Gaudi and Messiaen has been made many times; I can hardly think of another composer whose organ music would seem to be such a natural fit (although it might be pointed out that the one colour Messiaen wasn't so fond of was yellow).


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Has to be finished by........


2026: the centennial of Antonio Gaudí's passing away. The organ will have the latest technical novelties and it's quite a task to fill this unique acoustic space with the right sound...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> 2026: the centennial of Antonio Gaudí's passing away. The organ will have the latest technical novelties and it's quite a task to fill this unique acoustic space with the right sound...


Like to see / hear it at that time.


----------

